# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون الصحافة والمطبوعات السوداني لسنة 2009م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قانون الصحافة والمطبوعات السوداني 2009م
الفصل الأول 
أحكام تمهيدية
المادة (1)
اسم القانون وبدء العمل به
يسمى هذا القانون "قانون الصحافة والمطبوعات الصحفية لسنة 2009م"، ويعمل به من تاريخ التوقيع عليه. 
المادة (2)
إلغاء واستثناء
يلغى قانون الصحافة والمطبوعات الصحفية لسنة 2004م على أن تظل كل الإجراءات واللوائح والأوامر التي صدرت بموجبه سارية الى أن تلغى أو تعدل بموجب أحكام هذا القانون. 
المادة (3) 
تطبيق
تطبق أحكام هذا القانون على كل الإجراءات التي لم تكتمل عند بدء سريانه، كما تطبق على الإجراءات المكتملة في ذلك التاريخ بشرط تصحيح أوضاع المؤسسات الصحفية ووسائل إنتاج الصحف الأخرى وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون في مدة لا تتجاوز تسعين يوماً من تاريخ سريانه. 
المادة (4)
تفسير
في هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معنىً آخر:
"المجلس": يقصد به المجلس القومي للصحافة والمطبوعات الصحفية المنشأ بموجب أحكام هذا القانون.
"الهيئة الاجتماعية": يقصد بها أية منظمة اجتماعية مسجلة أو مصرح لها وفقاً للقانون.
"المؤسسات العلمية": يقصد بها أي جهاز علمي أو بحثي.
"الوحدة الحكومية": يقصد بها أي جهاز حكومي أو إداري أو وظيفي أو شركة تمتلك الدولة غالبية أسهمها. 
"الصحافي": يقصد به كل شخص مؤهل يمتهن الصحافة ومسجل لدى المجلس وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون 
"الصحيفة": يقصد بها أي سطح يحمل كتابة أو تسجيلاً ينشر دورياً للاطلاع العام مرخص به قانوناً ولا تشمل المعروضة الحائطية أو الدورية الأكاديمية أو المتخصصة التي تصدر عن هيئة اجتماعية أو مؤسسة علمية أو وحدة حكومية.
"الصحافي": يقصد به كل شخص مؤهل يمتهن الصحافة ومسجل لدى المجلس وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
"الشركة الصحفية": يقصد بها الشركة المرخَّص لها إصدار الصحف وفقاً لهذا القانون.
"المطبوعة": يقصد بها أي وسيلة نشر صحفي دونت فيها الأفكار أو الكلمات أو المعاني بأي شكل من الأشكال.
"مراكز الخدمات": يقصد بها أي مؤسسة أو منشأة تعمل في مجال إنتاج المواد الصحفية أو توزيعها.
"وكالات الإعلان": يقصد بها أي مكتب يزاول أعمال الإعلان والدعاية وإنتاج موادها ونشرها أو بثها بأي وسيلة.
"المطبعة": يقصد بها أي جهاز أو ماكينة لإنتاج صحيفة أو مطبوعة صحفية.
"الناشر": يقصد به مالك المؤسسة أو الشركة الصحفية.
"الوزير": يقصد به وزير الإعلام والاتصالات.
"الوزارة": يقصد بها وزارة الإعلام والاتصالات.
"المحكمة": يقصد بها المحكمة المختصة المنشأة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون.
"مهنة الصحافة": يقصد بها مهنة إعداد الصحف والمطبوعات وتحريرها وإصدارها وتوزيعها بأي وسيلة.
"دار التوزيع": يقصد بها أي جهة تعمل في توزيع وبيع الصحف والمطبوعات الصحفية.
"القانون": يقصد به قانون الصحافة والمطبوعات الصحفية لسنة 2009م.
"ميثاق الشرف": هو ميثاق للشرف الصحفي المعتمد من قبل الاتحاد العام للصحافيين. 
المادة (5)
المبادئ الأساسية
حرية الصحافة والصحافيين
تمارس الصحافة: 
لا يجوز حبس أو اعتقال الناشر الصحفي في المسائل المتعلقة بممارسة مهنته عدا الحالات التي يحددها القانون 
1- مهامها بحرية واستقلالية وتهدف الى تطوير المجتمع ورفاهية الأمة ومواطنيها وتلتزم بحماية خصوصية وشرف
وسلامة وأمن المجتمع.
2- لا حظر على الصحافة إلا في الحالات التي يحددها الدستور والقانون.
3- لا تتعرض الصحف للمصادرة أو تغلق مقارها إلا وفقاً للقانون.
4- لا يجوز حبس أو اعتقال الناشر الصحفي في المسائل المتعلقة بممارسة مهنته عدا الحالات التي يحددها القانون. 
الفصل الثاني
المجلس 
المادة (6) 
إنشاء المجلس ومقره والإشراف عليه
(1) ينشأ مجلس يسمى المجلس القومي للصحافة والمطبوعات الصحفية، وتكون له شخصية اعتبارية وخاتم عام وله حق التقاضي باسمه.
(2) يكون مقر المجلس الخرطوم.
(3) يكون المجلس مستقلاً في أداء أعماله وموازنته.
(4) يكون المجلس تحت رعاية وإشراف رئاسة الجمهورية ولها في ذلك:
(أ) إخطار المجلس بالسياسات العامة للدولة المقررة في استراتيجياتها في ما يتعلق بمهنة الصحافة.
(ب) طلب المعلومات والتقارير من المجلس.
(ج) تلقي التوصيات والمقترحات من المجلس فيما يتعلق بأعماله.
يتولى الوزير مهمة الصلة بين المجلس ورئاسة الجمهورية دون التدخل في شؤون المجلس. 
المادة (7)
اختصاصات المجلس
يختص المجلس بالآتي: 
من اختصاصات المجلس: العمل على ترقية مهنة الصحافة والارتقاء بالمستوى المهني للعاملين بها والالتزام بأخلاقيات مهنة الصحافة. 
(أ) الإشراف على الأداء العام للمؤسسات والشركات الصحفية ودور النشر الصحفي والمطابع الصحفية ومراكز الخدمات الصحفية ووكالات الأنباء ومراجعة أدائها المهني.
(ب) المساعدة على توفير مستلزمات صناعة الصحافة والطباعة الصحفية وتذليل العقبات التي تواجهها.
(ج) ضمان الحد الأدنى المناسب لأجور الصحافيين والعاملين بالمؤسسات الصحفية.
(د) التعاون وتبادل الخبرات مع المجالس والأجهزة المشابهة بالدول الأخرى.
(هـ) الإشراف على تدريب الصحافيين بالتنسيق مع المؤسسات الصحفية.
(و) تنفيذ السياسات العامة للصحافة والمطبوعات الصحفية على هدى الموجهات العامة للدستور.
(ز) العمل على ترقية مهنة الصحافة والارتقاء بالمستوى المهني للعاملين بها والالتزام بأخلاقيات مهنة الصحافة.
(ك) توثيق تاريخ الصحافة والمطبوعات السودانية.
(ل) النظر في أية مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون ما لم ينص عليها ضمن اختصاصات المحكمة المختصة. 
المادة (8)
سلطات المجلس
يمارس المجلس السلطات الآتية:
(أ) فتح سجل للصحافيين وعقد الامتحانات المهنية ومنح الشهادات اللازمة لممارسة العمل الصحفي.
(ب) الاشتراك مع اتحاد الصحافيين في محاسبة الصحافيين وفق أحكام هذا القانون والنظام الأساسي للاتحاد وميثاق الشرف الصحفي المعتمدين من قبل الاتحاد العام للصحافيين.
(ت) تلقي إخطار مكتوب من الصحف، وذلك بغرض الترخيص ويتضمن الإخطار اسم وجنسية ومحل إقامة مالك الصحيفة ولغة نشرها واسم وعنوان رئيس التحرير وعنوان الناشر.
(ث) التصديق بدور النشر والتوزيع ومراكز الخدمات الصحفية.
(ج) منح التراخيص للشركات والمؤسسات الصحفية والصحف والمطابع الصحفية ودور النشر والتوزيع الصحفي ومراكز الخدمات.
(ح) تقديم العون اللازم لتسيير العمل والنشاط للمؤسسة الصحفية.
(خ) تشكيل لجان فرعية متخصصة وتنظيم أعمالها.
(د) اعتماد مكاتب الصحف والوكالات الصحفية الأجنبية وفتح سجل لمراسليها وذلك دون المساس باختصاص الوزارة.
(ذ) النظر في الشكاوى المقدمة من المتضررين من نشر المواد الصحفية. 
"ومن سلطات المجلس: الإسهام في تسوية النزاعات داخل المجتمع الصحفي، وذلك دون المساس بالسلطات الواردة في النظام الأساسي للاتحاد العام للصحافيين 
"
(ر) الإسهام في تسوية النزاعات داخل المجتمع الصحفي، وذلك دون المساس بالسلطات الواردة في النظام الأساسي للاتحاد العام للصحافيين.
(ز) إنشاء أمانة عامة للمجلس وتعيين العاملين بها وتحديد شروط خدمتهم.
(س) تفويض أي من سلطات لرئيسه أو أمينها العام مجتمعين على أن تعرض قراراتهما بموجب التفويض على المجلس في أول اجتماع له لإجازتها أو الرفض.
(ش) توقيع الجزاءات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.
(ص) التحقق من مدى انتشار الصحف والمطبوعات الصحفية.
(ض) تكوين المكاتب الفرعية في الولايات دون المساس بالسلطات الحصرية لحكومة جنوب السودان، وتفويضها أيا من سلطاته.
(ط) إيقاف الصحيفة أو دار النشر في حالة مخالفتها لأيٍّ من شروط الترخيص. 
المادة (9)
تشكيل وتكوين المجلس ومدته
(1) يشكل رئيس الجمهورية مجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات على أن يراعي في تكوينه تمثيل الصحافيين، الناشرين وأصحاب المطابع، الشخصيات القومية والنساء مع الوضع في الاعتبار في تشكيله التنوع الثقافي والديني والعرقي والفكري.
(2) دون المساس بأحكام "ثلاثة أعضاء البند (1) أعلاه يتكون المجلس من واحد وعشرين عضواً على النحو الآتي:
(أ) ثمانية أعضاء من المشهود لهم بالاستقلالية والاستقامة والحياد من ذوي الكفاءة والخبرة في مجال الصحافة والمطبوعات يعينهم رئيس الجمهورية بموافقة النائب الأول وبتوصية
من الوزير.
(ب) ثمانية أعضاء يمثلون الصحافيين تنتخبهم الجمعية العامة للاتحاد العام للصحافيين ويتم اعتماد النتيجة بواسطة مسجل عام تنظيمات العمل.
(ج) خمسة أعضاء ينتخبهم الناشرون وأصحاب المطابع الصحفية.
(3) تكون مدة دورة المجلس أربع سنوات. 
المادة (10)
المجلس
تتكون أجهزة المجلس من:
(أ) هيئة المجلس
(ب) الأمانة العامة
(ت) اللجان المتخصصة 
ثمانية أعضاء بالمجلس يمثلون الصحافيين تنتخبهم الجمعية العامة للاتحاد العام للصحافيين ويتم اعتماد النتيجة بواسطة مسجل عام تنظيمات العمل 
المادة (11)
هيئة المجلس
هيئة المجلس من الرئيس ونائبه والأمين العام ورؤساء اللجان المتخصصة وتختص بالآتي:
(أ) تنظيم أعمال المجلس
(ب) التنسيق بين المجلس واللجان المتخصصة
(ج) اقتراح اللوائح الداخلية
(د) أي مهام أخرى يفوضها فيها المجلس 
المادة (12)
رئيس المجلس ونائبه
(1) يكون للمجلس رئيس غير متفرغ ينتخبه المجلس من بين أعضائه في أول جلسة له ويترأس تلك الجلسة أكبر الأعضاء سناً.
(2) ينتخب المجلس نائباً للرئيس غير متفرغ في نفس الجلسة بعد انتخاب الرئيس وتوليه منصبه. 
المادة (13)
مهام رئيس المجلس ونائبه
(1) يتولى رئيس المجلس دعوة المجلس للانعقاد ورئاسة جلساته والإشراف على سير أعماله
(2) يتولى نائب رئيس المجلس مهام الرئيس عند غيابه وأي أعمال توكل اليه من الرئيس أو المجلس. 
المادة (14)
الأمانة العامة
تتكون الأمانة العامة للمجلس من الأمين العام والعاملين فيها ويصدر المجلس قراراً بتشكيلها واختصاصاتها ويكون الأمين العام هو أعلى سلطة تنفيذية وإدارية بالأمانة. 
المادة (15)
الأمين العام مهامه واختصاصاته
(1) يعين الأمين العام بواسطة رئيس الجمهورية بموافقة النائب الأول وبناء على توصية الوزير أميناً عاماً من ذوي الخبرة والكفاءة ويحدد مخصصاته، ويكون منصبه مقرراً للمجلس
ومنسقاً لأعمال المجلس.
(2) يختص الأمين العام بالآتي:
(أ) القيام بالأعمال الإدارية والإشراف على الشؤون المالية والفنية.
(ب) إعداد مشروع الموازنة وتقديمه للمجلس.
(ت) الإشراف على الأمانة العامة.
(ث) دعوة المجلس للانعقاد بتوجيه رئيس المجلس.
(ج) تدوين محاضر الاجتماعات والاحتفاظ بالوثائق والمستندات ومتابعة تنفيذ قرارات المجلس.
(ح) تجهيز وتقديم التقارير الإدارية والمالية وأداء الأمانة العامة للمجلس.
(د) تعيين العاملين وتقييم أدائهم ومحاسبتهم.
(ذ) أي أعمال أخرى توكل إليه من المجلس أو رئيسه. 
المادة (16)
اجتماعات المجلس
(1) يعقد المجلس اجتماعاً دورياً مرة كل شهر ويجوز عقد اجتماعات طارئة بمبادرة من الرئيس أو بناءً على طلب مكتوب من ثلث الأعضاء.
(2) ينعقد النصاب القانوني لاجتماع المجلس بحضور أكثر من نصف أعضائه.
(3) تتخذ قرارات المجلس بالإجماع وعند تعذر ذلك بموافقة أغلبية الأعضاء الحاضرين، وفي حالة تساوي الأصوات يكون للرئيس صوت مرجح. 
المادة (17)
خلو المقعد
(1) يخلو مقعد عضو المجلس في الحالات الآتية:
(أ) الوفاة.
(ب) الاستقالة.
(ج) الإعفاء بواسطة الجهة المعينة أو المنتخبة.
(د) العلة المقعدة عن القيام بواجبات العضوية.
(هـ) الغياب عن ثلاثة اجتماعات متتالية دون إذن أو عذر مقبول من المجلس.
(و) الإدانة بجريمة تمس الشرف أو الأمانة أو مخالفة أحكام هذا القانون.
(2) عند خلو المقعد يملأ بواسطة الجهة المعينة أو المنتخبة كيفما كان الحال خلال مدة لا تتجاوز ستين يوماً. 
"يجوز للمتضرر من أي جزاء يوقعه أو قرار يصدره المجلس الاستئناف لدى المحكمة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إخطاره به
"
المادة (18)
استئناف جزاءات وقرارات المجلس
يجوز للمتضرر من أي جزاء يوقعه أو قرار يصدره المجلس الاستئناف لدى المحكمة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إخطاره به. 
المادة (19) 
الموارد المالية
تتكون الموارد المالية للمجلس من الآتي:
(أ) ما تخصصه له رئاسة الجمهورية من دعم سنوي.
(ب) رسوم الترخيص والتجديد للصحف والمطابع الصحفية ومدخلاتها.
(ج) الهبات والوصايا والمعونات التي يقبلها المجلس.
(د) أي موارد أخرى يوافق عليها المجلس. 
المادة (20) 
الموازنة السنوية
(1) يعد الأمين العام مشروع الموازنة السنوية ويقدمها للمجلس.
(2) تتبع في إعداد مشروع الموازنة الأسس المالية المحاسبية في الدولة.
(3) يجيز المجلس مشروع الموازنة ثم تقديمه عبر الوزير لرئاسة الجمهورية للاعتماد. 
المادة (21) 
الحسابات والمراجعة
(1) يحتفظ المجلس بحسابات مالية منتظمة وفقاً للأسس المالية والمحاسبية المعمول بها.
(2) يقوم ديوان المراجعة القومي أو أي مراجع قانوني معتمد يعينه المجلس بموافقة المراجع العام بمراجعة حسابات المجلس سنوياً خلال أربعة أشهر من نهاية السنة المالية وعلى الأمين العام تسهيل عملية المراجعة.
(3) يقدم المراجع العام تقرير المراجعة للأمين العام لتقديمها للمجلس. 
الفصل الثالث
إصدار وترخيص الصحف والنشرات والمطبوعات الصحفية 
المادة (22)
إصدار الصحف
تصدر الصحف عن:
"أ" شركة مسجلة وفقاً لأحكام قانون الشركات لسنة 1925. 
يجوز للجاليات الأجنبية المقيمة في السودان اصدار النشرات والمطبوعات الخاصة بها، بعد الحصول على الترخيص اللازم من المجلس وفقاً للشروط والضوابط التي تحددها اللوائح 
"ب" أي تنظيم سياسي مسجل قانوناً شريطة أن يكون مسؤولاً عن الصحيفة رئيس تحرير وفقاً للشروط الواردة في المادة 26 من هذا القانون.
"ج" أي هيئة اجتماعية أو مؤسسة علمية أو وحدة حكومية لتطوير النشاط العلمي أو التخصصي شريطة أن يكون مسؤولاً عن المطبوعة رئيس تحرير وفقاً للشروط الواردة في المادة 26 من هذا القانون.
"د" يجوز للجاليات الأجنبية المقيمة في السودان اصدار النشرات والمطبوعات الخاصة بها، بعد الحصول على الترخيص اللازم من المجلس وفقاً للشروط والضوابط التي تحددها اللوائح. 
المادة (23)
ترخيص الصحف والنشرات والمطبوعات الصحفية.
"1" يشترط لإصدار أي صحيفة أو نشرة أو أي مطبوعة صحفية الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من المجلس بعد دفع الرسوم التي تحددها اللوائح.
"2" يجدد الترخيص سنوياً بعد دفع رسوم تجديد الترخيص التي تحددها اللوائح. 
المادة (24) 
شروط منح الترخيص لإصدار الصحف أو النشر الصحفي.
يمنح المجلس الترخيص بإصدار أي صحيفة وفقاً للشروط الآتية:
"أ" أن يكون إصدار الصحف أو النشر الصحفي أو صناعة المعلومات من الأغراض الأساسية للمؤسسة الصحفية.
«ب» أن تودع المؤسسة الصحفية مبلغاً من المال في حساب مصرفي مستقل يحدده المجلس في لائحة تطوير العمل الصحفي مع التعهد بعدم الصرف من المبلغ المودع لغير أغراض الإصدار ويجوز للمجلس بقرار منه رفع الحد الأدنى للإيداع متى ما اقتضت الظروف أو المصلحة العامة ذلك.
"ت" أن تتعاقد المؤسسة الصحفية مع عدد كاف من الصحافيين ذوي الكفاءة والخبرة على أن لا يقل الحجم والتأهيل للقوة عن الوفاء بالحدود الدنيا الواردة في لائحة تطوير العمل الصحفي.
"ث" أن يكون للمؤسسة الصحفية مقر لممارسة النشاط الصحفي وتحدد اللوائح شروطه ومواصفاته.
"ج" أن يكون للمؤسسة الصحفية مركز معتمد للمعلومات وتحدد اللوائح شروطه ومواصفاته.
"ح" أن تلتزم الصحيفة أو المؤسسة الصحفية بالتخصص الذي أجيز لها. 
الفصل الرابع
شروط العمل بمهنة الصحافة 
المادة (25)
الشروط الواجب توافرها في الصحافي ورئيس التحرير
"1" يشترط في الصحافي قبل ممارسة المهنة أن يكون مسجلاً في سجل الصحافيين لدى المجلس. 
يجوز للمجلس أن يستثني المرشح لرئاسة تحرير الصحيفة من شرطي الخبرة والمؤهل الجامعي أعلاه، إذا توافرت لديه المؤهلات أو الخبرات النوعية المتميزة 
"2" يشترط في رئيس تحرير الصحيفة أن:
"أ" يكون سودانياً ولا يقل عمره عن خمسة وثلاثين عاماً.
"ب" يكون قد مارس العمل الصحافي باحتراف لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات.
"ج" يكون حاصلاً على مؤهل جامعي أو دبلوم في مجال الصحافة.
"د" يكون متفرغاً للعمل الصحفي. 
"3" يجوز للمجلس أن يستثني المرشح لرئاسة تحرير الصحيفة من شرطي الخبرة والمؤهل الجامعي أعلاه، إذا توافرت لديه المؤهلات أو الخبرات النوعية المتميزة.
"4" يجوز للمجلس أن يستثني المرشحين لرئاسة أي مطبوعة تصدر عن المؤسسة الصحفية من أحكام البند "2" "أ" و"ب" و "ج" أعلاه.
"5" ألا يكون قد أدين في جريمة مخلة بالشرف والأمانة أو مخالفة أحكام هذا القانون. 
المادة (26) 
مسؤولية رئيس التحرير
رئيس التحرير هو المسؤول الأول عن حسن الأداء التحريري في الصحيفة ويكون مسؤولاً عن كل ما ينشر في الصحيفة بصفته فاعلاً أصلياً للمخالفات والجرائم التي ترتكب بواسطة الصحيفة، وذلك مع عدم الاخلال بالمسؤولية الجنائية أو أي مسؤولية أخرى للكاتب أو واضع الرسم أو الناشر أو الطابع أو الموزع وتكون المسؤولية في هذه الحالة تضامنية. 
المادة (27) 
حقوق الصحافي وحصانته
"1" يتمتع الصحافي بالحقوق والحصانات الآتية:
"أ" عدم تعريضه لأي فعل بغرض التأثير على أدائه أو نزاهته أو التزامه بواجباته المهنية.
"ب" حماية مصادر معلوماته الصحفية.
"ت" عدم تعرضه للمساءلة عند نقله للمعلومات العامة أو تعبير عن رأيه إلا وفقاً لأحكام القانون فيما عدا حالات التلبس لا يجوز القبض على الصحافي بشأن أي تهمة تتصل بممارسته لمهنته الصحفية، إلا بعد اخطار رئيس الاتحاد العام للصحافيين.
"2" يجوز لأي موظف عام أو شخص أو جهة ممن في حيازته معلومات عامة بالدولة والمجتمع إتاحة تلك المعلومات للصحافيين ما لم يكن قد سبق تصنيفها بموجب قانون أو بقرار من أي جهة مختصة على أنها معلومات لا يجوز نشرها.
"3" على المجلس اتخاذ الإجراءات المناسبة لكفالة حقوق الصحافي وحصاناته.
"4" لا يجوز فصل الصحافي إلا بعد اخطار الاتحاد العام للصحافيين بمبررات الفصل، وإذا انقضت مدة شهر وفشل خلالها الاتحاد في التوفيق بين الصحيفة والصحافي يحتكم الأطراف لأحكام قانون العمل الساري. 
المادة (28) 
واجبات الصحافي
"1" فضلاً عن أي التزامات أخرى في أي قانون آخر على الصحافي الالتزام بالآتي: 
من واجبات الصحفي ألا ينشر أي معلومات سرية تتعلق بأمن البلاد أو بالقوات النظامية من حيث الخطط والتحرك، ويجب أخذ المعلومات من الناطق الرسمي باسم القوة المختصة 
"أ" أن يتوخى الصدق والنزاهة في أداء مهنته الصحفية مع التزامه بالمبادئ والقيم التي يتضمنها الدستور والقانون.
(ب) ألا ينشر أي معلومات سرية تتعلق بأمن البلاد أو بالقوات النظامية من حيث الخطط والتحرك، ويجب أخذ المعلومات من الناطق الرسمي باسم القوة المختصة.
(ت) ألا ينشر أي معلومات يعلم أنها مصنفة وفقاً لأحكام المادة (72/2) من هذا القانون.
(ث) أن يلتزم بعدم الإثارة أو المبالغة في عرض أخبار الجريمة أو المخالفات المدنية.
(ج) ألا يعلق على التحريات أو التحقيقات أو المحاكمات إلا بعد الفصل فيها بصفة نهائية.
(ح) ألا ينشر أي أمر يتعارض مع الأديان أو كريم المعتقدات أو الأعراف أو العلم مما يؤدي لإشاعة الدجل.
(خ) أن يلتزم بقيم السلوك المهني وقواعده المضمنة في ميثاق الشرف الصحفي المعتمد من قبل الاتحاد العام الصحافيين.
(2) تنطبق واجبات الصحافي الواردة أعلاه على كل شخص يتولى أو يشارك في التحرير أو النشر أو التوزيع لأي مطبوعة. 
المادة (29) 
حق التصحيح
(1) يجب على رئيس التحرير أن ينشر بناءً على طلب من أي شخص يتضرر من نشر أي وقائع أو تصريحات، تصحيحاً لتلك الوقائع أو التصريحات في ذات الموضع من الصحيفة وبنفس الحروف التي نشرت بها المادة المتضرر منها.
(2) يجب نشر التصحيح خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ تسلم الطلب في حالة الصحيفة اليومية أو في أول عدد في حالة أي صحيفة أخرى.
(3) يجوز الامتناع عن نشر التصحيح إذا:
(أ) قدم الطلب بعد ستين يوماً من تاريخ النشر.
(ب) تضمن التصحيح مساساً بحقوق أو حرمات الغير.
(ج) سبق نشر التصحيح.
(د) غلب على التصحيح صفحة الترويج أو الإعلان التجاري.
(هـ) تضمن التصحيح مخالفة لأحكام القانون.
(4) يجوز للمجلس توقيع أي من الجزاءات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون في حال امتناع الصحيفة عن نشر التصحيح بعد الزامها من المجلس بنشره دون المساس بالحقوق القانونية للمتضرر. 
المادة (30) 
الشروط الواجب توافرها في الناشر الصحفي
يكون الناشر الصحفي شخصاً طبيعياً أو اعتبارياً ويجب أن يتمتع بالكفاءة والخبرة اللازمتين. 
المادة (31) 
واجبات الناشر
على كل ناشر صحفي أن:
(أ) يخصص نسبة معينة من أموال المؤسسة الصحفية للصرف على التدريب على أن يحدد المجلس تلك النسبة في لائحة تطوير العمل الصحفي.
(ب) يعتمد شروط خدمة مجزية للصحافيين العاملين بالمؤسسة الصحفية، وفقاً لمعايير عادلة يحكمها قانون العمل لسنة 1997م أو أي قانون آخر.
(خ) يبين بشكل بارز على الصفحة الأولى أو الأخيرة من كل مطبوعة ينشرها اسم الناشر والطابع وعنوانيهما وتاريخ الطبع.
(د) يودع لدى الأمانة العامة للمجلس عدداً من النسخ يحدده المجلس من كل مطبوعة يصدرها وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح.
(هـ) يقدم البيانات المالية وسائر الحسابات الخاصة بالمؤسسة الصحفية لمراجعتها بواسطة ديوان المراجع العامة. 
الفصل الخامس
مراكز الخدمات والمطبوعات الصحفية  
المادة (32)
الترخيص
(1) لا يجوز لأي شخص امتلاك مراكز الخدمات أو المطابع الصحفية، إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من المجلس وفقاً للشروط والضوابط التي تحددها اللوائح.
(2) يجب ترخيص مراكز الخدمات والمطابع الصحفية وتجديدها سنوياً بعد دفع الرسوم التي تحددها اللوائح. 
المادة (33) 
استيراد المطبوعات الصحفية
(1) يجوز لأي شخص الحصول على رخصة استيراد أي مطبوعة أو مطبوعات صحفية أجنبية بترخيص من المجلس مع احتفاظ المجلس بحق الرقابة والإشراف.
(2) على كلٍّ من يستورد أي مطبوعة صحفية أن يودع منها لدى الأمانة العامة عدداً من النسخ يحدده المجلس. 
المادة (34) 
التنازل عن الترخيص 
يجوز بموافقة المجلس، التنازل عن الترخيص على أن يكون المتنازل له مستوفياً للشروط المقررة بموجب هذا القانون للحصول على الترخيص إبتداءً. 
الفصل السادس
الجزاءات والعقوبات 
المادة (35)
الجزاءات
(1) يجوز للمجلس توقيع أي من الجزاءات الآتية على الأشخاص الاعتبارية أو الطبيعية المرخص لها وفق أحكام هذا القانون في حالة مخالفتها لأيٍّ من أحكامه:
(أ) التأنيب. 
يجب على المجلس قبل ايقاع أي جزاء في حق أي شخص أن يتيح له حق السماع والدفاع
"
(ب) الزام الصحيفة بالاعتذار ونشر قرار المجلس بشأن المخالفة.
(ج) الإنذار.
(د) الحرمان من الامتيازات التي يخصصها المجلس.
(هـ) لفت النظر.
(و) التأنيب المنشور.
(ز) إيقاف الصحيفة لفترة لا تتجاوز سبعة أيام.
(هـ) إلغاء الترخيص في حالة مخالفة الشروط الممنوحة بموجبه. 
(2) يجب على المجلس قبل ايقاع أي جزاء في حق أي شخص أن يتيح له حق السماع والدفاع.
(3) يجوز لرئيس المجلس إسداء النصح للناشر أو رئيس التحرير حول أي مادة يرى أن نشرها قد شكل مخالفة لهذا القانون.
(4) يجوز لأي متضرر من أي جزاء يوقعه المجلس الاستئناف لدى المحكمة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إخطاره بقرار الجزاء.
(5) يجوز للمجلس أن يفوض سلطاته بموجب هذه المادة لأحد لجانه المتخصصة. 
المادة (36) 
المحكمة المختصة 
(1) يحدد رئيس القضاء محكمة تكون مختصة بالنظر في الجرائم والمخالفات وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
(2) تعتبر كل القضايا المتعلقة بالصحافة والنشر المستعجل. 
المادة (37) 
العقوبات 
(1) كل من يخالف أحكام هذا القانون واللوائح يعد مرتكباً مخالفة ويعاقب عند الإدانة بالغرامة التي لا تزيد عن (50,000) خمسين ألف جنيه سوداني.
(2) بالرغم من أحكام البند (1) يجوز للمحكمة توقيع العقوبات الآتية في حال مخالفة الصحافي أو المؤسسة الصحفية أو مراكز الخدمات والمطابع الصحفية، أحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه.
(أ) ايقاف المطبوعة لفترة لا تتجاوز شهرين.
(ب) إلغاء الترخيص إذا حكم بإيقاف المطبوعة لمرتين.
(ج) مصادرة المطابع والمطبوعات الصحفية في حالة تكرار المخالفة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون لأكثر من مرتين. 
الفصل السابع
أحكام متنوعة  
المادة (38) 
إصدار اللوائح
(1) يجوز للمجلس إصدار اللوائح لتنظيم أعماله وتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.
(2) دون الحصر وعدم الإخلال بعمومية ما تقدم في الفقرة (1) أعلاه، تنظم اللوائح المسائل الآتية:
(أ) تطوير العمل الصحفي.
(ب) شروط منح الترخيص وتجديده والتنازل عنه.
(ج) شروط ممارسة العمل الصحفي وضوابط المهنة.
(د) تنظيم أعمال المجلس ولجانه المتخصصة.
(هـ) الإجراءات الجزائية.
(و) شروط خدمة العاملين بالأمانة العامة.
(ز) الإجراءات المالية.
(ح) تنظيم التدريب
(ط) قواعد اختيار وانتخاب أعضاء المجلس
*

----------

